
Ubuntu 15.10 is available - mguillemot
http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/
======
wcchandler
Not much is new to 15.10. It really comes off as a nice, polished, stop-gap
before 16.04 -- which is when a lot of things will get interesting.

I'm expecting this release to be treated similarly to some other non-LTS
releases. 12.10 has a reputation for altcoin mining. 14.04 is suggested for
gaming. 15.10 will probably become the _de jure_ for Ubuntu + X.

Short blurp about changes:
[http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/10/ubuntu-15-10-download-
rev...](http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/10/ubuntu-15-10-download-review-new-
features)

~~~
k__
> 14.04 is suggested for gaming

How is the state of gaming on Ubuntu?

I know Steam is pushing the release of Linux versions for games. But how about
the Win32 and .net stuff?

Has Mono got better since the big open sourcing MS did with .net? I got some
.net based game servers running with Mono ~4 years ago. But didn't try much
else.

